# Transporting Guns to Pakistan from the United States ?



## RufusIpsum

Assalamu Alaikum,
I am a Dual National of Pakistan and I'm taking a trip to Pakistan on an American passport on the first week of March and I plan to take 3 firearms with me (handgun, shotgun, rifle). I'm traveling from JFK in NYC to Allama Iqbal Airport in LHE. I'm flying Etihad Airlines which, naturally, has a layover in Abu Dhabi. I have all the paperwork for the firearms which were purchased in the United States. I have a firearms ID in the state of NJ in the United States. I have contacted JFK Airport as well as the State Police in NJ and NY to confirm the proper procedure for transporting firearms from my home in NJ to the airport. Pretty simple. I have to drive DIRECTLY (no stops) to the airport from home. Once at JFK, proceed IMMEDIATELY (no stops) to the terminal to check in baggage. At this point, per Airline regulations and per regulations at JFK airport, I must check my firearms with the Airlines staff as unloaded, separate from ammunition, and locked in proper case, etc. etc. (you can refer to Airlines website as well as TSA website for more details on this part). This must be done with TSA (security at JFK airport) observing and verifying to such. I have already met with Etihad Airlines staff at their office in NYC. They handed me a form to fill out for each firearm (wherein I detail the make, model, etc of the firearm, reason for transport, proof of ownership of the firearms, a copy of my passport (photo page), a copy of my firearms license, plus more). These forms must be scanned and emailed to Abu Dhabi International Airport Security Department with a copy of the email forwarded to the Airlines (as the staff member at the NYC office explained to me). I asked for the number for the Airport Security Department to which the staff member refused. I was able to get that number by an airline call center employee who unwittingly handed it to me! I called Abu Dhabi Airport Security and they were not amused by my call since it was unexpected (their number isn't supposed to be handed out). Nonetheless, they politely answered my question on how to avoid being arrested at Abu Dhabi International Airport with fireams in my luggage. The staff member at the Security department explained that I only need to fill out the forms as was explained to me by the Etihad NYC office and that my baggage would not need to be rechecked at the Abu Dhabi airport, even if I left the airport and entered the city of Abu Dhabi during my layover (as I intent to do; I'll be visiting the Corniche and Shaykh Abu Zeyd Mosque if you're wondering why). My forms are filled and have been emailed. I'm on the last leg of this painstakingly researched journey. I would like to know what my best option is to LEGALLY enter Allama Iqbal International Airport and to LEGALLY transport to my "Home" in Pakistan with all three of my firearms (it's not actually my home, but I'll be staying at my Grandmother's as well as my wife's home during the entirety of my stay. During the course of my research, I could only find 'hearsay' and what amounted to unsubstantiated information on this forum as well as on Pakguns and such 'hearsay' is hard to verify (by the way, I'm having trouble registering on pakguns which is why I'm asking the question here). What I came to understand from such hearsay is that either I need to obtain 1. An import permit or 2. a transit permit. Can anyone here please confirm this or provide alternative information or provide direct links or number or names of people I can call/email to inquire about my situation or verify your information? Can anyone also explain, in detail, these processes? I have less than 2 weeks to do this and I understand that this is quite short notice. Would it help if my in-laws' relatives were in the military (several family members are army men and rangers). Could they help me on the other end? For those of you who made it to the end of this post, I applaud you and beg your forgiveness. I am a desperate man. ALSO: This might be important, although I don't think it is: the only official Pakistani form of identification I have is a NICOP which I recently obtained. This document, as most of you probably know, identifies Dual Nationals of Pakistan. I don't think it would make any difference in this regards in my opinion. If you disagree, please let me know why.

Thanks.


----------



## Pakistanisage

In Pakistan you need license for your firearms. If you land with firearms without the Pakistani licenses, the weapons will certainly be seized.


----------



## RufusIpsum

Pakistanisage said:


> In Pakistan you need license for your firearms. If you land with firearms without the Pakistani licenses, the weapons will certainly be seized.


Can you be more specific? What type of "license" and how is such license procured? Are you 100% certain that I can't bring my firearms "as transit"? Have you heard of this term before? Please provide a reference. Thanks!


----------



## RufusIpsum

What do you mean by agent? I just enjoy shooting and hunting here in NJ and I want to bring my firearms so I can keep shooting weekly like I usually do. I plan to check out the ranges in Lahore and, possibly go hunting if the opportunity arises.


----------



## forcetrip

RufusIpsum said:


> What do you mean by agent? I just enjoy shooting and hunting here in NJ and I want to bring my firearms so I can keep shooting weekly like I usually do. I plan to check out the ranges in Lahore and, possibly go hunting if the opportunity arises.



Its not possible without having a NOC from the interior ministry. Thats being very optimistic and giving information on basis of not knowing anyone who has ever had the wish of bringing firearms into the country. Its not advisable due to the situation in this country. Also planning to do this by the book will end up in more headaches than enjoyment.


----------



## think@best

For hunting you should go to northern area of pakistan or rural areas of Sindh or Baluschistan their is nothing in around lahore.
Hunting is not easy in pakistan in these days ( Due to terrorism ), you should get license of Hunting, which is differ province to province and area to area. and has a long process... to avail.


----------



## RufusIpsum

forcetrip said:


> Its not possible without having a NOC from the interior ministry. Thats being very optimistic and giving information on basis of not knowing anyone who has ever had the wish of bringing firearms into the country. Its not advisable due to the situation in this country. Also planning to do this by the book will end up in more headaches than enjoyment.


Are you 100% absolutely sure that a No Object Certificate is required from the interior ministry in my specific situation and that there are no alternatives? Also, what exactly would such a letter from the Interior Ministry state? Have you ever heard of a "transit permit" and is this another word for the NOC? A member at pakguns stated in response to a similar question that: """Contact Ministry of Commerce, import section. Women name Khalida Bashir for permit. Fax her your passport copy, serial number, make of the gun, and trust me they will even mail you your permit at your address. You will get an official letter with ministry stamp.""))) My question to you is: Is this the same idea as a NOC? I'm going to visit the Pakistani Embassy in NYC on Monday and inquire about the general process. Hopefully, I can get more clarification from forum members here before I go to the embassy so I don't look unprepared and completely clueless.



think@best said:


> For hunting you should go to northern area of pakistan or rural areas of Sindh or Baluschistan their is nothing in around lahore.
> Hunting is not easy in pakistan in these days ( Due to terrorism ), you should get license of Hunting, which is differ province to province and area to area. and has a long process... to avail.


My primary reason for being in Pakistan is for a wedding, for visiting relatives, and some business which means I'm spending all my time in and around Lahore, Gujranwala, and Murree, I'm not going anywhere else for those two months. If there aren't any hunting grounds in these areas, then so be it. Time spent at the gun range will be sufficient as long as I can get in once a week, I'm good.


----------



## forcetrip

RufusIpsum said:


> Are you 100% absolutely sure that a No Object Certificate is required from the interior ministry in my specific situation and that there are no alternatives? Also, what exactly would such a letter from the Interior Ministry state? Have you ever heard of a "transit permit" and is this another word for the NOC? A member at pakguns stated in response to a similar question that: """Contact Ministry of Commerce, import section. Women name Khalida Bashir for permit. Fax her your passport copy, serial number, make of the gun, and trust me they will even mail you your permit at your address. You will get an official letter with ministry stamp.""))) My question to you is: Is this the same idea as a NOC? I'm going to visit the Pakistani Embassy in NYC on Monday and inquire about the general process. Hopefully, I can get more clarification from forum members here before I go to the embassy so I don't look unprepared and completely clueless.
> 
> 
> My primary reason for being in Pakistan is for a wedding, for visiting relatives, and some business which means I'm spending all my time in and around Lahore, Gujranwala, and Murree, I'm not going anywhere else for those two months. If there aren't any hunting grounds in these areas, then so be it. Time spent at the gun range will be sufficient as long as I can get in once a week, I'm good.



I am not sure about it as I said earlier. It is the least of this things I could think of. The list of things to get done might be too long for me to even search and post. The best thing for you to do would be to talk to the embassy and ask them as you have planned. They will give you all the exact and current information on how it can be managed. I do know the personnel in the armed force are allowed to buy and carry a sidearm on a trip. I am sure it is done as Saudi's that come here to hunt quite "possibly" carry their own weapons. Money and Power go a long way in this country and you might have to use them both to get what you want. Bottom line is that you can get whatever you want.


----------



## Hyperion

Not only an NOC, you'll need 'special permit' from the Interior Minister himself, not to mention a gun import license separately.... then you'll need a team of specialist lawyers (just in case)..... dude, don't do it, unless you know EVERYONE higher-up!



RufusIpsum said:


> Are you 100% absolutely sure that a No Object Certificate is required from the interior ministry in my specific situation and that there are no alternatives? Also, what exactly would such a letter from the Interior Ministry state? Have you ever heard of a "transit permit" and is this another word for the NOC? A member at pakguns stated in response to a similar question that: """Contact Ministry of Commerce, import section. Women name Khalida Bashir for permit. Fax her your passport copy, serial number, make of the gun, and trust me they will even mail you your permit at your address. You will get an official letter with ministry stamp.""))) My question to you is: Is this the same idea as a NOC? I'm going to visit the Pakistani Embassy in NYC on Monday and inquire about the general process. Hopefully, I can get more clarification from forum members here before I go to the embassy so I don't look unprepared and completely clueless.
> 
> 
> My primary reason for being in Pakistan is for a wedding, for visiting relatives, and some business which means I'm spending all my time in and around Lahore, Gujranwala, and Murree, I'm not going anywhere else for those two months. If there aren't any hunting grounds in these areas, then so be it. Time spent at the gun range will be sufficient as long as I can get in once a week, I'm good.


----------



## A1Kaid

It's bs how the laws are overseas Pakistani or NICOP holder should easily be allowed to bring firearms into Pakistan, with a simple registration form with the Pakistani bureaucracy or government and that's it.


Can anyone post Pakistani Constitution laws regarding firearms, I tried searching the the Pakistani constitution but couldn't fine anything clear on firearms.



think@best said:


> Who are you ? Agent........ or wanna something do with your firearms in pakistan.




Maybe he wants to make sure he can protect himself if need be in Pakistan?


----------



## Haider_leo

RufusIpsum said:


> Assalamu Alaikum,
> I am a Dual National of Pakistan and I'm taking a trip to Pakistan on an American passport on the first week of March and I plan to take 3 firearms with me (handgun, shotgun, rifle). I'm traveling from JFK in NYC to Allama Iqbal Airport in LHE. I'm flying Etihad Airlines which, naturally, has a layover in Abu Dhabi. I have all the paperwork for the firearms which were purchased in the United States. I have a firearms ID in the state of NJ in the United States. I have contacted JFK Airport as well as the State Police in NJ and NY to confirm the proper procedure for transporting firearms from my home in NJ to the airport. Pretty simple. I have to drive DIRECTLY (no stops) to the airport from home. Once at JFK, proceed IMMEDIATELY (no stops) to the terminal to check in baggage. At this point, per Airline regulations and per regulations at JFK airport, I must check my firearms with the Airlines staff as unloaded, separate from ammunition, and locked in proper case, etc. etc. (you can refer to Airlines website as well as TSA website for more details on this part). This must be done with TSA (security at JFK airport) observing and verifying to such. I have already met with Etihad Airlines staff at their office in NYC. They handed me a form to fill out for each firearm (wherein I detail the make, model, etc of the firearm, reason for transport, proof of ownership of the firearms, a copy of my passport (photo page), a copy of my firearms license, plus more). These forms must be scanned and emailed to Abu Dhabi International Airport Security Department with a copy of the email forwarded to the Airlines (as the staff member at the NYC office explained to me). I asked for the number for the Airport Security Department to which the staff member refused. I was able to get that number by an airline call center employee who unwittingly handed it to me! I called Abu Dhabi Airport Security and they were not amused by my call since it was unexpected (their number isn't supposed to be handed out). Nonetheless, they politely answered my question on how to avoid being arrested at Abu Dhabi International Airport with fireams in my luggage. The staff member at the Security department explained that I only need to fill out the forms as was explained to me by the Etihad NYC office and that my baggage would not need to be rechecked at the Abu Dhabi airport, even if I left the airport and entered the city of Abu Dhabi during my layover (as I intent to do; I'll be visiting the Corniche and Shaykh Abu Zeyd Mosque if you're wondering why). My forms are filled and have been emailed. I'm on the last leg of this painstakingly researched journey. I would like to know what my best option is to LEGALLY enter Allama Iqbal International Airport and to LEGALLY transport to my "Home" in Pakistan with all three of my firearms (it's not actually my home, but I'll be staying at my Grandmother's as well as my wife's home during the entirety of my stay. During the course of my research, I could only find 'hearsay' and what amounted to unsubstantiated information on this forum as well as on Pakguns and such 'hearsay' is hard to verify (by the way, I'm having trouble registering on pakguns which is why I'm asking the question here). What I came to understand from such hearsay is that either I need to obtain 1. An import permit or 2. a transit permit. Can anyone here please confirm this or provide alternative information or provide direct links or number or names of people I can call/email to inquire about my situation or verify your information? Can anyone also explain, in detail, these processes? I have less than 2 weeks to do this and I understand that this is quite short notice. Would it help if my in-laws' relatives were in the military (several family members are army men and rangers). Could they help me on the other end? For those of you who made it to the end of this post, I applaud you and beg your forgiveness. I am a desperate man. ALSO: This might be important, although I don't think it is: the only official Pakistani form of identification I have is a NICOP which I recently obtained. This document, as most of you probably know, identifies Dual Nationals of Pakistan. I don't think it would make any difference in this regards in my opinion. If you disagree, please let me know why.
> 
> Thanks.


Were you able to bring a gun with you Pakistan? If yes, what procedure did you had to go through? Can you please explain if you don’t mind? Thanks!


----------



## Bouncer

Don't. Just don't do it. 

Apart from the obvious "agencion ki nazar m aana", you'll also end up paying monies at the airport.


----------



## PakPrinciples

RufusIpsum said:


> Assalamu Alaikum,
> I am a Dual National of Pakistan and I'm taking a trip to Pakistan on an American passport on the first week of March and I plan to take 3 firearms with me (handgun, shotgun, rifle).



7 Years later just curious if you were able to get your firearms into the country.

Personally I would have advised against it instead I think the better course of action would have been to get your firearms license in Pakistan then go through the relevant ministry to get the permits needed to import the firearms through a specialized international carrier.



A1Kaid said:


> It's bs how the laws are overseas Pakistani or NICOP holder should easily be allowed to bring firearms into Pakistan, with a simple registration form with the Pakistani bureaucracy or government and that's it.



I am pretty confident the laws won't allow us to bring in firearms like that.

However, I agree with your premise.

Personally I'm increasingly of the view that all Pakistani's living overseas should be stripped of citizenship.

Pakistan should not offer dual citizenship to anyone considering how dangerous this could be for the country due to he plethora of secular/liberal terrorists working in conjunction with hostile governments like France, Netherlands, the US.

Basically we have a lot of "wolves in sheep's clothing" if you will.

Makes no sense that we're allowed to avail ourselves of Pakistani citizenship and voting rights whenever we want while never stepping foot in Pakistan for years at a time or ever.

I remit thousands of dollars a year to Pakistan not because I want any favors but because I love Pakistan so donate to charities there OR send it back for family that may need some help (ex. building a new house or starting a business). If I have citizenship or not won't affect me sending back money nor will it affect almost anyone else remitting money back to the country. 

Those who say otherwise likely don't send anything back or at most remit like a few dollars every year at most.

When we're ready to return they can have an expedited process setup if we have family in Pakistan that will vouch for us and afterwards would require us to pass a cultural exam as well as renounce all other citizenship's. If people are uncomfortable with the last step then they could instead get a long term VISA (ex. 5 year visa) that can be renewed twice in a lifetime and if by then they don't opt for citizenship they have to leave.


----------



## Lahori909

Any news from the brother that initially posted this?


----------



## Lahori909

RufusIpsum said:


> Assalamu Alaikum,
> I am a Dual National of Pakistan and I'm taking a trip to Pakistan on an American passport on the first week of March and I plan to take 3 firearms with me (handgun, shotgun, rifle). I'm traveling from JFK in NYC to Allama Iqbal Airport in LHE. I'm flying Etihad Airlines which, naturally, has a layover in Abu Dhabi. I have all the paperwork for the firearms which were purchased in the United States. I have a firearms ID in the state of NJ in the United States. I have contacted JFK Airport as well as the State Police in NJ and NY to confirm the proper procedure for transporting firearms from my home in NJ to the airport. Pretty simple. I have to drive DIRECTLY (no stops) to the airport from home. Once at JFK, proceed IMMEDIATELY (no stops) to the terminal to check in baggage. At this point, per Airline regulations and per regulations at JFK airport, I must check my firearms with the Airlines staff as unloaded, separate from ammunition, and locked in proper case, etc. etc. (you can refer to Airlines website as well as TSA website for more details on this part). This must be done with TSA (security at JFK airport) observing and verifying to such. I have already met with Etihad Airlines staff at their office in NYC. They handed me a form to fill out for each firearm (wherein I detail the make, model, etc of the firearm, reason for transport, proof of ownership of the firearms, a copy of my passport (photo page), a copy of my firearms license, plus more). These forms must be scanned and emailed to Abu Dhabi International Airport Security Department with a copy of the email forwarded to the Airlines (as the staff member at the NYC office explained to me). I asked for the number for the Airport Security Department to which the staff member refused. I was able to get that number by an airline call center employee who unwittingly handed it to me! I called Abu Dhabi Airport Security and they were not amused by my call since it was unexpected (their number isn't supposed to be handed out). Nonetheless, they politely answered my question on how to avoid being arrested at Abu Dhabi International Airport with fireams in my luggage. The staff member at the Security department explained that I only need to fill out the forms as was explained to me by the Etihad NYC office and that my baggage would not need to be rechecked at the Abu Dhabi airport, even if I left the airport and entered the city of Abu Dhabi during my layover (as I intent to do; I'll be visiting the Corniche and Shaykh Abu Zeyd Mosque if you're wondering why). My forms are filled and have been emailed. I'm on the last leg of this painstakingly researched journey. I would like to know what my best option is to LEGALLY enter Allama Iqbal International Airport and to LEGALLY transport to my "Home" in Pakistan with all three of my firearms (it's not actually my home, but I'll be staying at my Grandmother's as well as my wife's home during the entirety of my stay. During the course of my research, I could only find 'hearsay' and what amounted to unsubstantiated information on this forum as well as on Pakguns and such 'hearsay' is hard to verify (by the way, I'm having trouble registering on pakguns which is why I'm asking the question here). What I came to understand from such hearsay is that either I need to obtain 1. An import permit or 2. a transit permit. Can anyone here please confirm this or provide alternative information or provide direct links or number or names of people I can call/email to inquire about my situation or verify your information? Can anyone also explain, in detail, these processes? I have less than 2 weeks to do this and I understand that this is quite short notice. Would it help if my in-laws' relatives were in the military (several family members are army men and rangers). Could they help me on the other end? For those of you who made it to the end of this post, I applaud you and beg your forgiveness. I am a desperate man. ALSO: This might be important, although I don't think it is: the only official Pakistani form of identification I have is a NICOP which I recently obtained. This document, as most of you probably know, identifies Dual Nationals of Pakistan. I don't think it would make any difference in this regards in my opinion. If you disagree, please let me know why.
> 
> Thanks.


Please let us know if you were able to carry out this plan?


----------

